# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  shkenca kompjuterike vs inxhinjeri komjuterike

## kingkong7

desh te marr me shum info rreth dallimit te shkencave kompjuterike dhe inxhinjerive kompjuterike.

-cila nga keto drejtime eshte me e veshtir?
-Cila nga keto dy drejtime ka me shum perspektiv(vende pune)

dhe sa pike duhet ti kemi ne testin e matures dhe a ke perparsi per tu pranuar nese ke perfunduar gjimnazin-shkenca natyrore???


ju pershendes

----------


## Neteorm

Dallimi:

Shkenca Kompjuterike: Eshte term shume i gjere por po te spjegoj ate qe e kryejne te gjithe pasi te ne ende nuk ka ndarje (Inxhinieri Softverike) Mirret me shume me gjuhe programuese te nivelit me te larte (Java, C#, VB) 

Inxhineri Kompjuterike: Po ashtu mirret me programim por e nivelit me te ulte dmth programim direkt ne hardware (C, C++) po ashtu mesojnw edhe per pjeset hardverike si qarqet e integruara, tranzistort, mikroprocesort. Si behet dizajnimi programimi dhe krijimi i tyre.

Mos harroj te shikosh qe ne matematik ke ne dy drejtimet.

Ndersa se ku ke perparsi gabim ke ajo qe than me larte qe inxh. ki me shume perparsi. Pasi qe te ne nuk prodhohen paisje elektrike as nuk behet programimi ne to.

Une te them cilen do ta perfundosh do te kesh sukses vetem me nje kusht. Nese meson si duhet, tenton cdo her me marr 10-she noten por asnjeher mos me kopjuar.

Une po e shoh qe cdo her qe behen keto pyetje cdo her tentojn me gjet dicka qe ska matematik. Nuk di cka eshte problemi matematika nuk eshte e vshtire vetem se duhet te aktivizohet logjika me shume edhe duhet me ushtru teper qe me tu be rutine. Thjesht Mbledhjen e meson ne klas 2-3, shumezimi mesohet ne klase 3-4 edhe ato gjate gjithe kohes perdoren deri ne doktoratur. pastaj ne klaset 5-9 mesohet funksionet, ekuacionet, mesohet gjeometria bazike etj.. ato pastaj perdoren gjate gjithe kohes. Dhe cka ka te beje me ato ske nevoj me msu prap por i perdor nga kujtesa qe ke (kete po e them nga pervoja) OK per disa eshte teper e veshtire nuk dmth me kon expert ne matematik po jo mos me dit hiq.

Inxhinieri/Shkenca Kompjuterike - Meson me kriju diqka te re thjesht duhet me shpik diqka se programim duhet me bo programe te reja nuk dmth veq ideja e programit po duhet me dizajnu algoritmin, klasat, metodat te gjitha duhet mi kriju vet thjesht duhet me menu pertej imagjinates per me mujt me kriju diqka. Ku kete ta mundeson matematika thjesht ta zhvillon trunin qe ni problem me pa prej disa kendeve te ndryshme

Te gjithe kete e shkrujta qe nese nuk doni matematik THJESHT MOS U MERRNI ME Shkenca/Inxhineri Kompjuterike se nuk ja vlen  :buzeqeshje: , kjo eshte sikur me kon invalid mos me mujt me ec e me apliku per maraton

Dhe cdo her qe thoni matematik matematik mat ... eshte e veshtire spo shkoj sma rrok ... aq me shume do tju ngulitet ne koke qe nime nuk e dini edhe pse ne realitet mundeni te arrini teper. Cdo here tentoni te arrini diqka mos e kqyrni a eshte veshtire a po jo po thjesht besoni ne veten dhe filloni te mesoni, nuk kryhet fakultet tu nejt te shpia tu honger popcorn tu kqyr tv tu nejt naper foruma tu lujt CS: 12h aktivitete pldh qe sja vlen mu marr me to 5h ligjerata (shkolle/fakultet) dhe 7h gjume. Thjesht duhet ta beni nje orar qe 4-5h te mesoni, 4-5h ligjerata dhe pjesa tjeter te mbetet per aktivitete te lira dhe gjume (kete po e them nese deshironi te arrini diqka ne jete)

Por nese doni qe pake te mesoni dhe shume te arrini - ajo nuk eshte e mundur.

----------

